# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Krebs und Granatapfelsaft

## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

In der Zeitschrift "Erfahrungsheilkunde" (Haug-Verlag) ist in Heft 8/2007 ein sehr interessanter Artikel erschienen, der sich nach meiner Kenntnis erstmals eingehend und verständlich mit dem Thema Granatafelsaft und Krebserkrankungen befaßt, darunter auch mit dem Prostatakrebs.

Titel: "Granatapfel: Prävention und adjuvante Ernährungstherapie bei Krebserkrankungen" von Jacob, LM.

Mir liegt die Online-Fassung des Artikels vor. Wegen des erheblichen Umfanges von ca. 5 MB bitte ich nur ernsthaft Interessierte den Artikel bei mir anzufordern.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Hans,

kannst Du nicht eventuell einige Zeilen zur Quintessenz des Artikels hier einstellen? Ansonsten sende mir den Artikel doch bitte zu; die eMail-Adresse hast Du ja.

Da ich jeden Abend das Elixier zu mir nehme, bin ich sehr gespannt!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Schoschel,

Ich werde die Zusammenfassung des Artikels in Kürze in das Forum stellen.
Bei dem Umfang der Original habe ich mich allerdings geirrt. Es sind tatsächlich gut 7 MB ! und nicht 5 MB.

Wir sollten die Sache klären, sobal die Zusammenfassung vorliegt. Ansonsten halte ich den Inhalt für sehr bedeutsam.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Berntt

Hier ist schon mal ein Abstakt des Artikels:

Granatapfel: Prävention und adjuvante Ernährungstherapie bei Krebserkrankungen
 *Ludwig Manfred Jacob*
*Zusammenfassung*

Der Granatapfel ist eine der ältesten Kultur- und Gesundheitsfrüchte der Menschheit. Aber erst in den letzten sieben Jahren rückte er in den Blickpunkt der Forschung. Weit über 200 Veröffentlichungen mit Peer Review sind bislang erschienen. In vitro, in vivo und in klinischen Studien wurden im Granatapfelsaft überzeugende antioxidative, antiinflammatorische, antiarteriosklerotische und antikanzerogene Wirkungen nachgewiesen. Bei 48 Prostatakrebspatienten zeigte sich u.a. eine Vervierfachung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit. Andere Studien wiesen dem Granatapfelsaft eine ausgeprägte wachstumshemmende Wirkung gegen Lungen-, Darm-, Haut- und Brustkrebs nach. Der auch für Diabetiker gesunde Saft verbesserte deutlich die Myokarddurchblutung bei KHK-Patienten und reduzierte arteriosklerotische Ablagerungen in der Karotis. Er hemmt Entzündungsprozesse (über NF-kappa-B und TNF-alpha) und die Entwicklung von Alzheimer-Demenz. Hierfür verantwortlich scheinen nicht bestimmte isolierte Verbindungen zu sein, sondern die Synergie aller natürlichen Inhaltsstoffe der Frucht. Diese modulieren Zellsignalwege sowie epigenetisch die Genexpression und -regulation. In der Krebshemmung zeigen Granatapfelsaft und fermentierte Granatapfelsaftextrakte eine deutlich höhere Wirksamkeit als isolierte Verbindungen wie Punicalagin, Ellagsäure oder tanninreiche Extrakte.

----------


## Berntt

Ist der Autor des Artikel verwandt mit dem Vertreiber des Granatapfelelixiers ?

Dr. Jacob´s Medical GmbH
Rudolf-Dietz-Strasse 13
65232 Taunusstein
Deutschland
Tel. 06128 48770
*Geschäftsführer: Ludwig Jacob*

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hier ist schon mal ein Abstakt des Artikels:
> 
> Granatapfel: Prävention und adjuvante Ernährungstherapie bei Krebserkrankungen
> 
> 
> *Ludwig Manfred Jacob*
> *Zusammenfassung*
> 
> Der Granatapfel ist eine der ältesten Kultur- und Gesundheitsfrüchte der Menschheit. Aber erst in den letzten sieben Jahren rückte er in den Blickpunkt der Forschung. Weit über 200 Veröffentlichungen mit Peer Review sind bislang erschienen. In vitro, in vivo und in klinischen Studien wurden im Granatapfelsaft überzeugende antioxidative, antiinflammatorische, antiarteriosklerotische und antikanzerogene Wirkungen nachgewiesen. Bei 48 Prostatakrebspatienten zeigte sich u.a. eine Vervierfachung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit. Andere Studien wiesen dem Granatapfelsaft eine ausgeprägte wachstumshemmende Wirkung gegen Lungen-, Darm-, Haut- und Brustkrebs nach. Der auch für Diabetiker gesunde Saft verbesserte deutlich die Myokarddurchblutung bei KHK-Patienten und reduzierte arteriosklerotische Ablagerungen in der Karotis. Er hemmt Entzündungsprozesse (über NF-kappa-B und TNF-alpha) und die Entwicklung von Alzheimer-Demenz. Hierfür verantwortlich scheinen nicht bestimmte isolierte Verbindungen zu sein, sondern die Synergie aller natürlichen Inhaltsstoffe der Frucht. Diese modulieren Zellsignalwege sowie epigenetisch die Genexpression und -regulation. In der Krebshemmung zeigen Granatapfelsaft und fermentierte Granatapfelsaftextrakte eine deutlich höhere Wirksamkeit als isolierte Verbindungen wie Punicalagin, Ellagsäure oder tanninreiche Extrakte.


Hallo Bernt,

die vorstehende Zusammenfassung wurde von mir geschrieben und hier eingestellt. Es ist offenbar eine Verwechslung des Systems, daß Dein Name drübersteht.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Ist der Autor des Artikel verwandt mit dem Vertreiber des Granatapfelelixiers ?
> 
> Dr. Jacob´s Medical GmbH
> Rudolf-Dietz-Strasse 13
> 65232 Taunusstein
> Deutschland
> Tel. 06128 48770
> *Geschäftsführer: Ludwig Jacob*


Hallo Berntt,

Der Autor des Artikels ist Geschäftsführer der Firma. Er ist Arzt mit wesentlichen Erfahrungen auf pharmazeutischen, biotechnologischen, ernährungsbezogenen und z.T.auch onkologischen Gebieten. Er hatte sich als erster in Deutschland des Themas angenommen. Sein Vater, Dr. Jacob ist gleichfalls Arzt und Mitinhaber des typisch mittelständischen Unternehmens. 

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Berntt

Hallo HWL,

ich nehme als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel Pro Dialvit 44 von Tisso. Die Tagesdosis dieses Präparates enthält Granatapfelextraktpulver ( 40% Ellagsäure 36 mg). Hat das nach Deinen Informationen den gleichen positiven Effekt wie die Einnahme von Granatapfelixier ? Oder ist das eher eine homöopathische Dosis Granatapfelextraktpulver ?

Gruss Berntt

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Berntt,
> 
> Zitat:
>                                                                       Zitat von *Berntt*  
> _Ist der Autor des Artikel verwandt mit dem Vertreiber des Granatapfelelixiers ?
> 
> Dr. Jacob´s Medical GmbH
> Rudolf-Dietz-Strasse 13
> 65232 Taunusstein
> ...


Eventuell könnte man noch den Namen des Vertriebsleiters und sein Monatsgehalt veröffentlichen.

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo HWL,
> 
> ich nehme als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel Pro Dialvit 44 von Tisso. Die Tagesdosis dieses Präparates enthält Granatapfelextraktpulver ( 40% Ellagsäure 36 mg). Hat das nach Deinen Informationen den gleichen positiven Effekt wie die Einnahme von Granatapfelixier ? Oder ist das eher eine homöopathische Dosis Granatapfelextraktpulver ?
> 
> Gruss Berntt


 
Hallo Berntt,
Liebe Mitstreiter

Ich wurde bereits mehrfach auf dieses Thema angesprochen, ob die Einnahme von Kapseln mit Granatapfel-Extrakt ähnlich positive Wirkungen auf den PCa hat, wie das wesentlich teurere Granatapfelkonzentrat. Hierzu hatte ich bereits am 10.12.2006 geschrieben:

< In einer Veröffentlichung im Journal of Medical Food 2006 Spring;9(1):119-22, wird empfohlen, bei der Einnahme von Granatapfel-Extrakt in Kapseln vorsichtig zu sein, sofern dabei mit der Bezeichung "standardisiert auf 40 % Ellagsäure" geworben wird. ("Beware of Pomegranate Bearing 40 % Ellag Acid") Zum einen trete die Wirkung bei geringerer Konzentration von Ellagsäure ein, zum anderen werde der Granatapfelextrakt erst bei einem Zusammentreffen verschiedener Inhaltsstoffe des Granatapfels und entsprechender Bearbeitung gegen Krebs wirksam, darunter sind - mit synergetischer Wirkung - bestimmte Wirkstoffe von Saft, Schale, Kernen, Blättern und Blüten. Nach meiner Kenntnis werden Kapseln mit Granatapfel-Extrakt der Sango Hinoki aus Okinawa/Japan mit dem Argument Standardisierung auf 40% Ellagsäure angeboten, in Deutschland vertrieben von der Manewa GmbH>. 

Ich hatte daraufhin weiter recherchiert und stieß durch Zufall auf Untersuchungen durch ein akkreditiertes Prüflaboratorium. Die untersuchten Proben  u.a. über Granatapfel-Extrakt-Kapseln einiger bekannter Vertriebsorganisationen  waren auf die qualitätskennzeichnenden Anthocyan- und Polyphenol-Fingerprints untersucht worden. Sogenannte Fingerprint-Analysen werden z.B. eingesetzt, um engverwandte Genotypen und Sorten mit speziellen Untersuchungsverfahren zu analysieren, da sie mit konventionellen Methoden nur schwer erfasst werden können.

Ein Teil der Granatapfel-Extrakt-Kapseln zeigten bei den Prüfungen auf die wichtigen Inhaltsstoffe Polyphenole und Anthocyane in sog. Chromatogramm keine auswertbaren Peaks, d.h. es fehlten die bei Vorhandensein der zu prüfenden Stoffe im Chromatogramm typischen Kurvenausschläge. Ein Vergleich mit dem Chromatogramm eines bekannten 100%-Granatapfel-Direktsaftes war dagegen voll auswertbar und zeigte alle Peaks, die die Konzentrationen der Wirkstoffe darstellten. 

Aus einer anderen Unterlage war zu entnehmen, daß manche gegenwärtig erhältlichen Kapseln mit bräunlich-bitterem Pulver oft als Saftextrakte bezeichnet werden. Sie unterscheiden sich von den echten tiefroten Saftextrakten, die aus dem gepressten Saft durch Gefriertrocknung hergestellt und in einigen Studien verwendet erfolgreich wurden. Der Kapselinhalt zeigt im Polyphenol- und Anthocyan-Fingerprint keine Ähnlichkeit mit dem Studien-Saftextrakt, Saft oder Konzentrat. 
Der Grund dafür ist vermutlich, daß die enthaltenen (bitteren) Polyphenole ganz oder zum Großteil aus Pressrückständen von Schalen oder Membranen der Früchte stammen dürften. Auch polymerisieren im Herstellungsprozess z.B. die enthaltenen Tannine zu großen Molekülen mit schlechter Bioverfügbarkeit und oxidieren. Dies zeigt sich dann u.a. in der bräunlichen Färbung des Kapselinhaltes.

Das alles soll nicht heißen, dass die Kapseln wirkungslos sind. Es ist aber zweifelhaft, dass die Studienergebnisse mit aus dem Fruchtmark hergestellten Saft so einfach auf die Kapseln übertragbar sind. 

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## herbertina

Hallo Mitschreiber,
Viel gelesen und och Fragezeichen!
Ich nehme das Jacobs-Elexier seit Monaten und es könnte sein, könnte wohlgemerkt,dass der  Rückgang von PSA 21 auf 16  etwas damit zu tun hat.
Aber seien wir ehrlich, alles was im Forum über die Wirkung geschrieben wird,ist immer mit einem Fragezeichen versehen oder strikt Firmenwerbung.
Was stört: in der Apotheke mehr als 30 Euro, bei Jacobs und 3 Flaschen etwa bei 24 und nun sollen 12 Flaschen unter 20 zu haben sein. Mag mit den Transportkosten zusammenhängen,aber man bevorratet Das Produkt nicht wie Rotwein.Ich bekomme ja Aspirin auch nicht um 1/3 billiger,wenn ich 12 Packungen kaufe und schliesslich ist das Produkt ohnehin nicht gerade billig.

----------


## Berntt

Hallo, möglicherweise beruht die Wirkung bei Prostatakrebs von Granatapfelextrakt ( Pomegranate) auch nur im wesentlichen auf den Östrogengehalt ( wie bei Prostasol)

Gruss Berntt


"Benefit of pomegranate in menopause
Pomegranate extract improves a depressive state and bone properties in menopausal syndrome model ovariectomized mice.
J Ethnopharmacol. 2004 May;92(1):93-101. 
*Pomegranate is known to contain estrogens (estradiol, estrone, and estriol*) and show *estrogenic activities* in mice"

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich möchte die Granatapfeldiskussion noch um meine bevorzugte Variante bereichern. Seit einer Woche esse ich jeden Abend die Fruchtkerne zweier frisch gepflückter Granatäpfel aus unserem eigenen Garten, da ich skeptisch gegen die industriell hergestellten Nahrungsmittelergänzungen bin.




Gruß Knut.ffice:office" />

----------


## Harro

*Granatapfelzüchter*

Hallo, lieber Knut, laß noch ein paar hängen bis zum Besuch von Peggy und mir. Bislang war mir das Herausfummeln ohne Saftverlust zu umständlich. Du hast sicher eine erprobte Methode, um das kinderleicht abzuspulen. Ich freue mich schon heute, das von Karola und Dir zu lernen. Liebe Grüsse aus der Dornfelder Pfalz von Harald.

*"Wer auf morgen wartet, wird übermorgen erkennen, dass er heute versäumt hat, das Notwendigste zu tun"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

[quote=knut.krueger;17171]

...Seit einer Woche esse ich jeden Abend die Fruchtkerne zweier frisch gepflückter Granatäpfel aus unserem eigenen Garten...

Gruß Knut/quote]

Lieber Knut,

mit den Fruchtkernen ist es nicht getan...

HWL hat Unterlagen, aus denen hervorgeht, dass man von Schale über Fruchtfleisch bis zu den Kernen eigentlich alles zu einem Elixier verarbeiten muss (evtl. sogar mit einer bestimmten Mindesttemperatur, um - wie beim Lycopen - bestimmte Komponenten zu "knacken" und/oder rezipierbar zu machen).

Vielleicht kann Hans das nochmal ins Forum stellen...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Harald, lieber Georg,

Ich danke Euch für Euer Interesse an meinen Granatäpfeln. Dir, lieber Harald, kann ich leider nicht versprechen, dass wir noch bis zu Eurem Kommen Ende Oktober Granatäpfel an den Bäumen haben, da in diesem Jahr die Reife 4  6 Wochen früher als üblich ist. Da es bei uns immer noch recht warm ist, platzen die Granatäpfel auf, wenn man sie zu lange hängen lässt. Ich werde aber zu unseren zweiten Odenwald/Kraichgau-Prostatatagen nächste Woche am Samstag Granatäpfel von unserer Finca mitbringen, und Karola wird die fachgerechte Zerlegung vorführen.
Wie ich schon ausgeführt habe, lieber Georg, bin ich kein Freund der industriell hergestellten Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und sehe es ein bisschen wie Prof. Kristal im Interview, das Dieter vor ein paar Tagen z.K. ins Forum gestellt hat. Ich orientiere mich da mehr an Roland und Nora, die ja sehr überzeugend vermitteln, dass der eigene Anbau nicht nur gesund ist und schmeckt, sondern auch eine innere Befriedigung gibt. So hat meine Frau mir heute Abend einen Obstteller mit  Granatapfelfruchtkernen, Mango und verschiedenen Weintrauben- und alles von unserer Finca- gemacht. Dies habe ich dann mit einem Yoghurt Natur gegessen. Dies hat nicht nur gut geschmeckt, sondern ich bin überzeugt bzw. glaube, für meine Gesundheit etwas Gutes getan zu haben, und der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge.

Gruß Knut

----------


## HWLPORTA

[quote=Schorschel;17175]


> ...Seit einer Woche esse ich jeden Abend die Fruchtkerne zweier frisch gepflückter Granatäpfel aus unserem eigenen Garten...
> 
> Gruß Knut/quote]
> 
> Lieber Knut,
> 
> mit den Fruchtkernen ist es nicht getan...
> 
> HWL hat Unterlagen, aus denen hervorgeht, dass man von Schale über Fruchtfleisch bis zu den Kernen eigentlich alles zu einem Elixier verarbeiten muss (evtl. sogar mit einer bestimmten Mindesttemperatur, um - wie beim Lycopen - bestimmte Komponenten zu "knacken" und/oder rezipierbar zu machen).
> ...


Hallo Schorschel,

Aus dem nunmehr sehr großen Informations-Fundus stelle ich gern folgende Kurz-Info aus 2005 ins Forum. Die Rote Markierung zeigt eindeutig, daß nur die geeignet bearbeiteten Auszüge aus den Einzelbestandteilen des Granatapfels gegen das PCa, somit als Granatapfelextrakt (Konzentrat) wirksam sind. Über weitere Informationen siehe in KIS.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL
__________________________________________________  ________________

Liebe Granatapfel-Fans

Nachfolgend das Original aus PubMed. Es handelt sich hier um eine sich synergetisch verstärkende, gemeinsame Anti-Krebs-Wirkung der Einzelbestandteile (C,P,L).

Gruß
HWL
__________________________________________________  __________________

Pomegranate (Punica granatum) pure chemicals show possible synergistic inhibition of human PC-3 prostate cancer cell invasion across Matrigel.
Lansky EP, Harrison G, Froom P, Jiang WG.
Rimonest Ltd., P.O.B. 9945, Haifa, Israel.

Four pure chemicals, ellagic acid (E), caffeic acid (C), luteolin (L) and punicic acid (P), all important components of the aqueous compartments or oily compartment of pomegranate fruit (Punica granatum), and each belonging to different representative chemical classes and showing known anticancer activities, were tested as potential inhibitors of in vitro invasion of human PC-3 prostate cancer cells in an assay employing Matrigel artificial membranes. All compounds significantly inhibited invasion when employed individually. When C, P, and L were equally combined at the same gross dosage (4 microg/ml) as when the compounds were tested individually, a supradditive inhibition of invasion was observed.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> Aus dem nunmehr sehr großen Informations-Fundus stelle ich gern folgende Kurz-Info aus 2005 ins Forum...


 
Lieber Hans!

Herzlichen Dank!

Viele Grüße 

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo HWL, Schorschel und Knut. Von meiner vorlezten zur letzten Messung hatte ich auch einen leichten PSA-Rpückgang, mindestens aber Stagnation, was ich auf Granatapfel-Elixier zurückführe, tgl. 5 mg, ab letzter Messung habe ich die Menge verdoppelt. Auf die neueste Messung, deren Ergebnis ich übermorgen erfahre, bin ich gespannt.
Mich beschäftigt aber noch der Hinweis von Berntt oben, dass die Wirkung möglicherweise auf pflanzliche Östrogene zurückgeführt werden könnte? Ist da etwas dran, oder kann man das nach Eurem Wissensstand vergessen?
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Mich beschäftigt aber noch der Hinweis von Berntt oben, dass die Wirkung möglicherweise auf pflanzliche Östrogene zurückgeführt werden könnte? ...


Hallo Reinardo, Berntt, Knut und HWL!

Das Thema der pflanzlichen Östrogene kam vor längerer Zeit schon mal auf.

Daraufhin habe ich als "heavy user" (Elixier + Kernöl) meinen Estradiol-Wert erheben lassen, der aber im mittleren Normbereich lag. Das heißt nicht unbedingt etwas, weil ich ja keine Vergleichswerte habe. Zumindest aber scheint selbst intensiver Grantapfelgenuss nicht zu hohen Estradiol-Levels im Blut zu führen.

Was die pflanzlichen Östrogene des Granatapfels ggf. biochemisch bewirken und ob/wie sie den PSA-Wert beeinflussen, weiß ich nicht.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo HWL, Schorschel und Knut. Von meiner vorlezten zur letzten Messung hatte ich auch einen leichten PSA-Rpückgang, mindestens aber Stagnation, was ich auf Granatapfel-Elixier zurückführe, tgl. 5 mg, ab letzter Messung habe ich die Menge verdoppelt. Auf die neueste Messung, deren Ergebnis ich übermorgen erfahre, bin ich gespannt.
> Mich beschäftigt aber noch der Hinweis von Berntt oben, dass die Wirkung möglicherweise auf pflanzliche Östrogene zurückgeführt werden könnte? Ist da etwas dran, oder kann man das nach Eurem Wissensstand vergessen?
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo,

Wie kommst Du auf den Wert von tgl. 5 mg Granatapfelelixier (GAE) ?
Mir ist nur die Angabe in Esslöffel, Gramm oder ccm bekannt ?
Wird wohl ein Schreibfehler sein.

Gruß HWL

----------


## Reinardo

Ich meine 1 Esslöffel voll. Alles andere gilt nicht, habe mich mit ml wohl veretan. Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

*Mein Arbeitsprogramm*

*Ich stelle die zwei Seiten zum Granatapfel mal in diesen Thread.*


**

----------


## Harro

*Super - super - couldn't be better*

Hallo, lieber Winfried, ich kann nur noch staunen, und das über 2 DIN-A-4 - Seiten.

*"Lieber Hans im Glück als Pech mit Marie"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Das klingt alles sehr überzeugend und ich würde das gerne glauben, weil ich Konstellationen mit einem klaren Freund-Feind-Verhältnis liebe. Ich schlucke schliesslich auch jeden Tag Tabletten, welche Antioxidanzien enthalten in der Hoffnung, alles richtig zu machen.
Aber manchmal kommen mir doch Zweifel. Wie sehen die Freien Radikalen, die Antioxidancien und die Mitochondrien eigentlich aus? Wer hat sie entdeckt und wie? Kann man sie unter dem Mikroskop sehen, ihren Kampf gegeneinander beobachten? 
Bei Milben, Bakterien und Viren bin ich sicher, dass es sie gibt, weil ich sie in tausendfacher oder millionenfacher Vergrösserung sehen kann. Aber wie ist das mit den Freien Radikalen, den Antioxidanzien und den Mitochondrien?
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Erklärungen*

Hallo, lieber Reinardo, es gibt für viele Dinge, die man sich als Laie nicht vorzustellen vermag, wissenschaftliche Erklärungen. Zu den freien Radikalen folgender Link:

http://www.inform24.de/radikale.htm 

Und die Mitochondrien lassen sich sehr gut per Mikroskop anschauen. 
Bitte, glaube es wenigstens mir.

*"Heiße Eisen legt man so lange auf Eis, bis man sie anfassen kann"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hutschi



> Und die Mitochondrien lassen sich sehr gut per Mikroskop anschauen.


Streiche: Mikroskop - setze:Elektronenmikroskop
Eine relativ einfache und verständliche Beschreibung findest Du hier.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Dieter F.

Für "Alle" die gerne "fernsehen". Hier eine Seite über Crosmin Granatapfel Kapseln.www.quiris.de/index.php?a=225 - 14k - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten
[ Weitere Ergebnisse von www.quiris.de ]( Seite Crosmin) ( Quiris Healthcare/ Wissenschaft für ein gesundes Leben/ Video)

M.f.G.

Dieter F.

----------

